# [gelöst] dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10-Installation scheitert

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

heute früh habe ich auf meinem Notebook bei einem Update von gentoo-unstable(systemd) einen Fehler entdeckt:

dev-qt/qtwayland.

Ich habe daraufhin die build.log angeschaut, was mir allerdings nicht geholfen hat.

Eben habe ich auf dem PC dasselbe Problem gehabt, hier sind die dazugehörigen Informationen:

```

 * Package:    dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: qt@gentoo.org

 * Upstream:   https://bugreports.qt.io/

 * USE:        X abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qtwayland-5.15.2-d4c41797.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work/qtwayland-d4c41797b61a5a8da47c5821711aca72e756dcbf ...

 * Preparing KDE Qt5PatchCollection snapshot at d4c41797b61a5a8da47c5821711aca72e756dcbf

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work/qtwayland-d4c41797b61a5a8da47c5821711aca72e756dcbf ...

 * Running qt5_qmake 

Info: creating stash file /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work/qtwayland-d4c41797b61a5a8da47c5821711aca72e756dcbf_build/.qmake.stash

Info: creating cache file /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work/qtwayland-d4c41797b61a5a8da47c5821711aca72e756dcbf_build/.qmake.cache

Running configuration tests...

Checking for Wayland client library... yes

Checking for Wayland cursor library... yes

Checking for wayland-scanner... yes

Checking for EGL 1.5 with Wayland Platform... yes

Checking for Linux dma-buf Buffer Sharing... yes

Checking for DRM EGL Server... yes

Checking for Wayland EGL library... yes

Checking for libhybris EGL Server... no

Checking for XComposite... yes

Checking for GLX... yes

Checking for wayland-server... yes

Checking for Linux Client dma-buf Buffer Sharing... yes

Checking for Linux dma-buf Buffer Sharing... yes

Done running configuration tests.

Configure summary:

Qt Wayland Drivers:

  EGL .................................... yes

  Raspberry Pi ........................... no

  XComposite EGL ......................... no

  XComposite GLX ......................... yes

  DRM EGL ................................ yes

  libhybris EGL .......................... no

  Linux dma-buf server buffer integration . yes

  Vulkan-based server buffer integration . no

  Shm emulation server buffer integration . yes

Qt Wayland Client Shell Integrations:

  xdg-shell .............................. yes

  xdg-shell unstable v5 (deprecated) ..... yes

  xdg-shell unstable v6 .................. yes

  ivi-shell .............................. yes

  wl-shell (deprecated) .................. yes

Qt Wayland Client ........................ yes

Qt Wayland Compositor .................... yes

Qt Wayland Compositor Layer Plugins:

  VSP2 hardware layer integration ........ no

ERROR: Feature 'xcomposite-egl' was enabled, but the pre-condition 'features.wayland-client && features.opengl && features.egl && features.xlib && libs.xcomposite && features.egl_x11' failed.

Check config.log for details.

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   qmake failed (/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work/qtwayland-d4c41797b61a5a8da47c5821711aca72e756dcbf)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2200:  Called qt5-build_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1774:  Called qt5_foreach_target_subdir 'qt5_qmake'

 *   environment, line 1885:  Called qt5_qmake

 *   environment, line 1972:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${qmakepath}"/qmake "${projectdir}" CONFIG+=$(usex debug debug release) CONFIG-=$(usex debug release debug) QMAKE_AR="$(tc-getAR) cqs" QMAKE_CC="$(tc-getCC)" QMAKE_LINK_C="$(tc-getCC)" QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB="$(tc-getCC)" QMAKE_CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" QMAKE_LINK="$(tc-getCXX)" QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB="$(tc-getCXX)" QMAKE_OBJCOPY="$(tc-getOBJCOPY)" QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP="$(tc-getSTRIP)" QMAKE_CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS}" QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= QMAKE_LFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= "${myqmakeargs[@]}" || die "qmake failed (${projectdir#${S}/})"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work/qtwayland-d4c41797b61a5a8da47c5821711aca72e756dcbf_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10/work/qtwayland-d4c41797b61a5a8da47c5821711aca72e756dcbf'

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.22 (python 3.9.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-11.2.0, glibc-2.33-r7, 5.13.12-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.13.12-gentoo-dist-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_3700X_8-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    16299076 total,  14286708 free

KiB Swap:    4435964 total,   4435964 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 26 Aug 2021 08:36:40 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 83bf78a6736f005972f378c8081a83770d6b310d

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.9.6_p1::gentoo, 3.10.0_rc1_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:        1.54.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.21.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.37_p1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /gsy/var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/gsyd/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/gsy/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

```

inxi -F

System:    Host: unstableka4 Kernel: 5.13.12-gentoo-dist x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5.22.4 

           Distro: Gentoo Base System release 2.7 

Machine:   Type: Desktop System: CSL- & KG product: A0000001 v: N/A serial: PCCSL2018038241 

           Mobo: ASUSTeK model: TUF B450-PLUS GAMING v: Rev X.0x serial: 180937167304657 UEFI: American Megatrends v: 3205 

           date: 07/13/2021 

CPU:       Info: 8-Core model: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X bits: 64 type: MT MCP cache: L2: 4 MiB 

           Speed: 4051 MHz min/max: 2200/4050 MHz Core speeds (MHz): 1: 4051 2: 4047 3: 4051 4: 4049 5: 4050 6: 4050 7: 4049 

           8: 4032 9: 4052 10: 4045 11: 4051 12: 4066 13: 4051 14: 4047 15: 4057 16: 4050 

Graphics:  Device-1: NVIDIA GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB] driver: nouveau v: kernel 

           Display: x11 server: X.org 1.20.13 driver: loaded: nouveau unloaded: modesetting resolution: <missing: xdpyinfo> 

           OpenGL: renderer: NV136 v: 4.3 Mesa 21.2.1 

Audio:     Device-1: NVIDIA GP106 High Definition Audio driver: snd_hda_intel 

           Device-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Starship/Matisse HD Audio driver: snd_hda_intel 

           Sound Server-1: ALSA v: k5.13.12-gentoo-dist running: yes 

           Sound Server-2: PulseAudio v: 15.0 running: yes 

Network:   Device-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet driver: r8169 

           IF: enp3s0 state: up speed: 1000 Mbps duplex: full mac: 40:b0:76:0b:96:a6 

Drives:    Local Storage: total: 3.18 TiB used: 438.34 GiB (13.4%) 

           ID-1: /dev/sda vendor: Samsung model: SSD 870 QVO 1TB size: 931.51 GiB 

           ID-2: /dev/sdb vendor: SanDisk model: SDSSDA-1T00 size: 931.51 GiB 

           ID-3: /dev/sdc vendor: SanDisk model: SDSSDH3500G size: 465.76 GiB 

           ID-4: /dev/sdd vendor: Crucial model: CT500MX500SSD1 size: 465.76 GiB 

           ID-5: /dev/sde type: USB model: TO Exter nal USB 3.0 size: 465.76 GiB 

Partition: ID-1: / size: 29.36 GiB used: 8.69 GiB (29.6%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda4 

           ID-2: /home size: 9.59 GiB used: 3.22 GiB (33.6%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sdd3 

Swap:      ID-1: swap-1 type: partition size: 4.23 GiB used: 0 KiB (0.0%) dev: /dev/sdc3 

Sensors:   Missing: Required tool sensors not installed. Check --recommends 

Info:      Processes: 277 Uptime: 6m Memory: 15.54 GiB used: 1.15 GiB (7.4%) Shell: Bash inxi: 3.3.06

```

Ich habe nun mehrere Informationen eingegeben mit der Hoffnung, daß irgendjemand den Fehler entdeckt

und mir einen Tipp oder gar konkrete Hilfe anbieten kann.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.

Liebe Grüße

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Thu Aug 26, 2021 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pietinger

Hallo Manfred,

ich bin kein Experte für systemd, glaube aber dass dies das Problem beschreibt:

```
ERROR: Feature 'xcomposite-egl' was enabled, but the pre-condition 'features.wayland-client && features.opengl && features.egl && features.xlib && libs.xcomposite && features.egl_x11' failed.
```

Frage deshalb: Hast Du in Deinem "eselect profile list" auch PLASMA aktiviert ? Falls ja, könnte es ein Bug sein mit XCOMPOSITE. Frage: Hast Du zwei Bildschirme angeschlossen ? Falls nein, brauchst Du ja xcomposite ja gar nicht; kannst Du es dann mal in Deinen Use-Flags global disablen ? (USE=" .... -xcomposite ..."). Was passiert dann ?

Viele Grüße,

Peter

----------

## ManfredB

Das habe ich auch angenommen, doch wußte ich nicht, um was es sich da handelt.

Profile ist Nr. 9

Ich habe nur einen Monitor.

Das zu deinen Fragen.

Wenn das ein USE-Flag ist, dann muss ich dort einmal schauen und eventuell den vorgeschlagenen Befehl ausführen.

Da ich im Moment in gentoo-stable(systemd) bin, dauert es noch eine Weile, weil ich in einer chroot-Umgebung ein Update laufen habe,

das 94 Pakete umfasst, davon sind gerade 21 installiert.

Sobald dieses Update durchgelaufen ist, starte ich die Version gentoo-unstable(systemd) und werde deinen Vorschlag testen.

Dafür schon einmal vielen Dank.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

das ist ein Bug mit dem neulich neu hinzugekommenen media-libs/libglvnd-1.3.4

siehe dazu auch im Bug 810343

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für die Hinweise:

Ich habe nun 

emerge -av1 =media-libs/libglvnd-1.3.3

durchgeführt, anschließend

dev-qt/qtgui, zum Schluss

dev-qt/qtwayland.

Das hat alles geklappt.

Muss ich nun media-libs/libglvnd-1.3.4 in /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask unterbringen?

Denn bei jedem neuen Update wird wieder 1.3.4 angeboten.

Oder kann ich nun doch nachträglich 1.3.4 installieren?

Etliche Unsicherheiten, aber offensichtlich gibt es Lösungen.

Vielen Dank noch einmal.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo pietinger!

Deinen Vorschlag: USE=" .... -xcomposite ..."

habe ich nun einmal getestet.

Folgende Pakete wurden nun installiert:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.8::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-3.21.2::gentoo [3.21.1::gentoo] USE="ncurses -doc -emacs -qt5 -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-21.08.0:0/112::gentoo  USE="boost* cairo cxx introspection jpeg jpeg2k lcms nss png qt5 tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwayland-5.15.2-r10:5/5.15::gentoo [5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo] USE="X -debug -test -vulkan" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5::gentoo  USE="alsa gtk gtk3 sound udev -gnome -gstreamer -oss -pulseaudio -tdb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.85.0:5/5.85::gentoo  USE="X dbus nls -debug -doc -phonon* -speech" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-frameworks/knotifyconfig-5.85.0:5/5.85::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -phonon*" 0 KiB

Total: 7 packages (2 upgrades, 2 new, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

3 Reinstallationen, 2 Upgrades und 2 neue Pakete.

Ergebnis: dev-qt/qtwayland scheiterte erneut.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Ergebnis: dev-qt/qtwayland scheiterte erneut.

 

Das tut mir leid, dass Du das umsonst gemacht hast. Aber wie @Josef.95 schon schrieb ist das wohl ein echter bug (der sicherlich in den nächsten Tagen behoben sein wird).

----------

## ManfredB

Alles klar.

Ich habe nun doch noch Erfolg gehabt mit den Schritten, die ich oben beschrieben habe.

Aber das Tolle daran ist: Da ich gestern die Updates durchgeführt habe und qtwayland nicht mitinstallieren konnte,

waren heute nur wenige andere Updates da. Und meine binpkgs haben ermöglicht, daß ich diese Schritte nur 2mal machen mußte,

danach wurde dev-qt/qtwayland als binpkg ohne jeden Konflikt installiert.

Eben sehe ich, daß wieder neue gentoo-sources erscheinen: 5.13.13.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Irgendetwas hat sich inzwischen geändert.

Am Abend bin ich an mein Notebook gegangen und habe dort erst einmal wieder ein Update in gentoo-unstable(systemd) vorgenommen.

Folgende Pakete wurden aktualisiert/installiert:

cmake

qtgui

qtwayland

Diesmal keine Fehlermeldung - seltsam...

Es wurden bei dieser Gelegenheit binpkgs erstellt, die ich bei allen Systemen nun nutzen konnte.

Das ging wesentlich schneller...

Damit ist das Problem vom Tisch.

Danke noch einmal an euch, die ihr mir geholfen habt, das Problem zu lösen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## asturm

Einfach in den Bug schauen.

----------

